# Sistemas de sellado con ultrasonido



## femach (Ene 26, 2007)

Saludos comunidad.
Me encuentro en proceso de investigación sobre el sellado de plásticos (tipo polipropilenos en diferentes densidades) con ultrasonido, por tal motivo cualquier información al respecto seria de gran utilidad.
Gracias


----------



## thors (Mar 14, 2007)

mmmmm no se .....pero me imagino que debe ser algo como el principio que usan los
microhondas 

es interesante el tema ....en donde trabajo usamos polipropileno para envolver los productos y solo usamos hornos y selladoras electricas que usan resistencias  

seguire averiguando


----------



## nebiros01 (Abr 7, 2008)

el ultrasonido no es un dispositivo que te sirva para sellar un embase de politileno o poliester es un sistema muy caro este se emplea en las selladoras con aplicador de siploc para darle firmesa en los extremos ay actua el ultrasonido para que la bolsa no se abra lo recomendable para sellado es una mordaza con un calefactor en su interior controlado por un pirometro on-off no es necesario un pid tienes que tener en cuenta que tipo de material deseas sellar ya sea alta densidad baja densidad laminado sello pouch etc.


----------



## jaime antezana (Sep 9, 2008)

Yo también necesito hallar una manera de crear una selladora... de alguna manera. Por que las selladoras de ultrasonido son útiles para plásticos gruesos,PVC,etc. A comparación de las selladoras que utilizan resistencias de niquelina exitadas con electricidad para crear calor, el ultrasonido no se limita a calentar solo el contacto con la niquelina, sino que sella calentando desde el interior... por lo cual su sello es mejor.

Pensé en crear una selladora a base de un magnetron. Guiar sus ondas hacia una mordaza... aunque no se como hacerlo... (tal vez como en un microondas a travez de un tubo) ... pero no sé si tiene que ser un tubo redondo o cuadrado o de qué metal ... tampoco sé como tomar las debidas precauciones para crear y usar este sellador...

Por favor comunidad si tienen alguna información sobre el tema... será de grán ayuda

Esperando una ayuda...
Jaime Antezana
Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Sep 9, 2008)

Están hablando de selladoras por electrofusión por RF, no son micro-ondas cómo dice thors sino VHF, son 27 MHz, banda industrial.
El sistema se utiliza también para soldaura por inducción, los tubos para agua de hierro y otros tubos ligeros para trabajos de herrería, se soldan de esta forma.

Saludos:


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 9, 2009)

El sellado por ultrasonido utiliza generadores de alta frecuencia. Nosotros utilizabamos en los rangos de 20 KHz para trabajo pesado y 40 KHz para trabajos finos. Similarmente a un amplificador de sonido, la salida es aplicada a un transductor que consiste esencialmente una pila de elementos cerámicos separados por discos metálicos y todo esto apretado a una determinada presión.

La pila o stack termina conectando mecánicamente con una "antena" llamada sonotrodo (en ingles horn o corneta) que tiene una forma como embudo.

La forma del sonotrodo se mecaniza para lograr que la frecuencia de resonancia del sonotrodo corresponda a la del amplificador (generalmente las ajustabamos a un 5% por debajo de la frecuencia del generador con buenos resultados, mejores que a su frecuencia base).

El material utilizado para los sonotrodos es mayormente titanio pero en algunos casos se emplea aluminio. No recuerdo las especificaciones exactas.

La punta de los sonotrodos es el elemento de trabajo y se maquina para el perfil adecuado a aquello que se desee soldar.

La página wiki que contiene algo de información es 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultrasonic_welding

Espero esto les ayude.

Suerte.


----------

